# Peruphasma schultei  Stick Insect



## Arachno Veteran (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone raised this "new" species from nymphs? If so, what was it like?

REALLY cool looking.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 26, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## lukatsi (Mar 26, 2009)

I have them (maybe posted some pics also, I don't know...), and they are quite easy to care for. They eat privet and lilac, don't need much moisture, and lay a lot of eggs. Adults can live up to one year, the eggs need 4 months to hatch, and the young need another 4-5 to develop. They have a defense fluid which smells bad, but they rarely use it.


----------



## a1_collection (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow that is a cool looking stick insect. I have never tried to raise them but they are interesting me more by the minute.


----------



## Arachno Veteran (Mar 26, 2009)

*To Matt K -*

I'm in New York. This pic looks even cooler..(he's in a nice enclosure, but I had to crop the pic).
But, It would not be easy for me to get Privet (or Lilac) all the time...
...But if I could (I'd keep the extra leaves in the freezer too) - And I would definitely get one of these guys

-Al


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Al, nice pics and a cool insect. Iv'e got sticks all over the place here and I might just try keeping some this season. They don't look like yours though  

David


----------



## Arachno Veteran (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stick pics*

Nope, not mine - Just found them on the web. These are a supposedly "new" species for hobbyists.

-Al


----------



## melanie5 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had these, but for some reason they kept dying. Adults and young ones. Some friends of mine have had the same thing. I think they're absolutely beautiful, but I won't be keeping them again.


----------

